# working in cyprus



## kerry (Aug 12, 2008)

hi everyone, new to this, and was wondering if anyone could give me any info on working and aliving in cyprus, hopefully ill be going next summer as it has always been a dream of mine i live in northern ireland.
is there anything i should watch out for?? or any tips on which resort i should go to??
any advice would be much appreciated!!!!!
thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Kerry,
If you read through some of the threads on this forum you will find a lot of info about the different areas of Cyprus and peoples opinions on which areas are best.
As the matter of which is the best area is very much down to personal preference it is hard to advise anyone. 
Take a look at some of the other threads.
If you have any specific questions i wll be more than happy to answer them to the best of my ability.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Kerry and welcome to the forum. 

A piece of advice... if you are really serious about this, do your homework carefully. Get a couple of good travel guides and read about Cyprus. Many people are shocked when they learn how much people get paid over here. However the cost of living is less than the UK. Also you need to consider the impact of hot weather on whatever job you decide to do. And lastly, if possible, get a job before you come as it makes the immigration process easier.

Good luck
Babs


----------

